# Fans and incubators



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

What are the advantages of forced air incubation? For example if I'm adding a fan to a incubator, what should I keep in mind? Does it need to be on all the time? Any help would be appreciated. I'm trying to add a fan and egg turner to our old incubator and want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A fan is great and runs the whole time. A small fan I think is the best. It keeps the air from developing warm air on top, cool air on bottom. I can turn by hand, but I can't do without my fan.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Adding a fan to your incubator is a great upgrade. Using a smaller sized fan can help even out temps/humidity levels in the incubator which well help a lot with your hatch rates.


----------

